# bumblebee goby?



## straydog (May 14, 2011)

I bought my kids one for there aquarium this weekend and was told it is brackish. I'm wondering can it be converted over to saltwater like the mollies?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

straydog said:


> I bought my kids one for there aquarium this weekend and was told it is brackish. I'm wondering can it be converted over to saltwater like the mollies?


Not from what I have read. They live in slightly brackish water. But I may be wrong. 
Brachygobius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

